# h.264 Video mit Java ansteuern...



## blex (6. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich probiere mal euch mein Problem zu schildern und hoffe, dass der Ein oder Andere eine Lösung oder einen Ansatz dazu hat 
Ich möchte gerne ein h.264 Video bei mir in die Homepage einbetten. Das Video ist kein Flashvideo, sondern ein h.264 mp4 Stream. Flash aus dem grund nicht, weil das nicht jeder Browser kann ohne das FlashPlugin heruntergeladen zu haben (ist wichtig, dass es ohne Plugins läuft) Ich suche eine Lösung wie ich dann mit Javascript z.B. einzelne Abschnitte im Video anwählen und abspielen kann. Sinn ist es, dass das Video nur einmal im Hintergrund geladen wird und und wenn ich auf einen der 10 Buttos oder Bilder klicke immer ein bestimmter Bereich im Video abgespielt wird. So als hätte man Kapitermarker in dem Video eingefügt. Was ist eurer Meinung nach die beste Umsetzung? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! Gruß Alex


----------



## maki (6. Apr 2011)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## Cola_Colin (6. Apr 2011)

Als mit Java würde mir spontan Xuggle einfallen um das Video abzuspielen, da könnte man das Video mit einem Applet herunterladen und danach beliebig Teile abspielen.
Um Javascript geht es in diesem Forum nicht


----------



## homer65 (6. Apr 2011)

Applets brauchen aber auch ein Plugin und laufen daher nicht in jedem Browser. Fällt also auch weg.


----------



## Cola_Colin (6. Apr 2011)

html 5 braucht kein plugin, wobei ich davon keine Ahnung habe und es nun auch nicht in jedem Browser unterstützt wird.


----------

